# Mosquitos and Spitfires, AWESOME!



## pardus (Mar 27, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]rXSxhM1cgVk[/YOUTUBE]

This gives me a hard on!

Turn the sound up!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 27, 2007)

Always liked both those planes, and the Hurricane - but the alltime fave was the Hellcat - an armored engine with wings and BIG guns!


----------



## pardus (Mar 27, 2007)

If I was uber rich i'd buy and fly a Mosquito


----------



## x SF med (Mar 27, 2007)

And, you need a pocket bomber for......?  Don't be killing the sheep man - isn't that like cannibalism in the kiwi world?


----------



## pardus (Mar 27, 2007)

A Mosquito and a King Tiger, then I can really take over the world!  

I 'flew' the actual Mosquito raid on the gestapo HQ in france by a Mosquito squadron in a flight simulator in the Imperial War Musem in London, really cool!

Also managed to sit inside a burnt out Mosqutio back in NZ once.


----------



## DDSSDV (Mar 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> If I was uber rich i'd buy and fly a Mosquito




Plywood night fighter. Rare these days but still have the sound...


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2007)

Balsa wood, Bomber, fighter, photo recce, pathfinder etc... you name it, the mozzie did it. the most versatile plane in WW2 IMO.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 28, 2007)

One of my dad's old friends and business counterparts  from Israel flew the first contingent of Mosquitos that formed the core of the IAF in the 50s. 

I've never seen video of the aircraft being flown except in old movies. Any idea when this video was shot? The low level pass was pretty cool, almost as cool as that one video that shows a Spitfire doing a low pass directly over the head of a narrator doing some documentary work.:eek:


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> .....almost as cool as that one video that shows a Spitfire doing a low pass directly over the head of a narrator doing some documentary work.:eek:



THAT is an awesome video. Very nicely done.


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> I've never seen video of the aircraft being flown except in old movies. Any idea when this video was shot? The low level pass was pretty cool, almost as cool as that one video that shows a Spitfire doing a low pass directly over the head of a narrator doing some documentary work.:eek:





LOL that is awesome!

[YOUTUBE]XkmHcAnPDIA[/YOUTUBE]

Sadly the clip with the mozzies is largly computer generated.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Sadly the clip with the mozzies is largly computer generated.



I saw that when I went directly to the youtube site. Still, that is some pretty impressive CGI work.


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> This gives me a hard on!
> 
> Turn the sound up!



You really need to get laid more often!


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes I do!


----------

